# Manchester dogs home fire victims



## debijw

RIP all of the dogs who died in the fire at Manchester Dogs Home this evening. May you all run together at the rainbow bridge. Good night sweethearts.


----------



## Chillicat

:crying::crying: Sleep well, away from this cruel world.


----------



## cheekyscrip

run free..in a better world...


----------



## Thorne

Rest in peace


----------



## tincan

No more pain , no more harm , no more hoping nor waiting or begging to be free to feel loved & cared for , wanting to be held lovingly , these are all yours now . Run free this is your time babies at the bridge .


----------



## branwen

RIP lovely dogs...no one can hurt you anymore.


----------



## Charity

We are heartbroken at your loss. You may not have known much love in life but you will be remembered and loved in death. Safe in the arms of angels.


----------



## Pixel

Rest easy, run free


----------



## Lulus mum

Im sure all the P F members dogs at Rainbow Bridge will hold out their paws to give you all HUGE HUGS and welcome you in to their big family.

You will have sunshine,joy and so many friends there .
We are all so sad that you have to leave this world in such an awful way.

God bless you all.
Maureen


----------



## jaycee05

15 year old says he was attacked by a dog! whether that is his excuse i dont know, he apparently ended up in hospital because of it, so sounds like hes making all dogs suffer, the news said he was arrested less than an hour after the emergency services arrived, through information given by members of the public, 
The boys parents have been rehoused for their own safety


----------



## jill3

R.I.P Little ones. xx


----------



## Carrotsandhay

Run free x


----------



## Jansheff

RIP babies. I hope you knew love at sometime in your lives to know that not all humans are cruel. xxx


----------



## tincan

This poem was written by a dog groomer ,who lives in my hometown ... 

I thought it was so beautiful ,that i would share it with you all ...




There was a special kennel maid
who visited us that night,
with hair like golden sunshine
and wings of brilliant white.

At first we didn't see her
through the smoke so black,
but we knew that we must follow her
our little, faithful pack.

The big dogs, the little dogs
some with muzzles grey,
woke from sleepy slumber
they seemed to know the way.

She led us past the kennels
up to a distant door,
an exit that was new to us
we'd not been this way before.

Although we were so frightened
we formed an orderly queue,
and from a golden re homing book
she ticked as we went through.

The colours were so beautiful
on rainbow flower beds,
and then we saw a wooden bridge
as forward we were led.

Our sore, burnt paws were healed
our coats no longer smoky and black,
a rainbow appeared upon the bridge
on every wooden slat.

Then we finally saw him
the Master of us all,
we all rushed up to meet him
when we heard him call.

The small dogs sat upon his knee
the others at his sandaled feet,
welcoming him like a dear old friend
now our Journey was complete.

He said you are from Manchester
your tragic story is well known,
I'd like those to know, way down there
in my beautiful kingdom, you're now..
rehomed.
God bless xxxx


----------



## branwen

tincan said:


> This poem was written by a dog groomer ,who lives in my hometown ...
> 
> I thought it was so beautiful ,that i would share it with you all ...
> 
> There was a special kennel maid
> who visited us that night,
> with hair like golden sunshine
> and wings of brilliant white.
> 
> At first we didn't see her
> through the smoke so black,
> but we knew that we must follow her
> our little, faithful pack.
> 
> The big dogs, the little dogs
> some with muzzles grey,
> woke from sleepy slumber
> they seemed to know the way.
> 
> She led us past the kennels
> up to a distant door,
> an exit that was new to us
> we'd not been this way before.
> 
> Although we were so frightened
> we formed an orderly queue,
> and from a golden re homing book
> she ticked as we went through.
> 
> The colours were so beautiful
> on rainbow flower beds,
> and then we saw a wooden bridge
> as forward we were led.
> 
> Our sore, burnt paws were healed
> our coats no longer smoky and black,
> a rainbow appeared upon the bridge
> on every wooden slat.
> 
> Then we finally saw him
> the Master of us all,
> we all rushed up to meet him
> when we heard him call.
> 
> The small dogs sat upon his knee
> the others at his sandaled feet,
> welcoming him like a dear old friend
> now our Journey was complete.
> 
> He said you are from Manchester
> your tragic story is well known,
> I'd like those to know, way down there
> in my beautiful kingdom, you're now..
> rehomed.
> God bless xxxx


I got that on my FB page on Saturday.I cried when I read it.


----------



## Chillicat

Beautiful poem, thank you Tincan I am in tears whenever I read anything about this devastating act and to be honest am still in shock that someone can be so heartless.


----------



## Colliebarmy

jaycee05 said:


> The boys parents have been rehoused for their own safety


hope they are proud of the little *******


----------



## Kinjilabs

debijw said:


> RIP all of the dogs who died in the fire at Manchester Dogs Home this evening. May you all run together at the rainbow bridge. Good night sweethearts.


Here here! RIP you lovely boys and girls, you will never be forgotten! and perhaps a lot more dogs will benefit from your loss


----------

